# Hospitality Vacancies - Melbourne and NSW



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm currently sourcing candidates for the following positions.

1. Head Chefs (several vacancies) Melbourne - Sponsorship if required
2. Head Chefs (several vacancies) NSW locations - Sponsorship if required
3. Front of House Staff (Various roles) Melbourne - Sponsorship if required
4. Dim Sum Master - Melbourne - Sponsorship if required.

Please send me a PM for full details. Remember to state which position(s) you are interested in.

Do NOT send CVs unless invited via PM.


----------

